# Showing



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi

Can any tell me - Im taking my puppy in for her/our first show next weekend, trouble is she is not clipped (feet and ears etc) as I was told not to take her to a dog groom but to someone who does grooming for show dogs. I can't find anyone in my area that does it and I hate to bother other show poeple as they are busy enough with there own dogs......

Anyway the point is - will I get marked down, disqualified or whatever if she is not in tip top show condition????? As ive said Im a newbie at all this so I don't know how to do it.........bet I sound really dumb.........

Im just going off now to pick up a book from our library all about showing so I may get some info there on clipping/thinning.

Puppy Love xx


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

Puppy Love said:


> Hi
> 
> Can any tell me - Im taking my puppy in for her/our first show next weekend, trouble is she is not clipped (feet and ears etc) as I was told not to take her to a dog groom but to someone who does grooming for show dogs. I can't find anyone in my area that does it and I hate to bother other show poeple as they are busy enough with there own dogs......
> 
> ...


You may get marked down, unfortunately - but it does depend upon the breed. For example, our border collie would be expected to have paws and ears trimmed, but our bergamascos would be expected *not* to have this done. I can't advise you about your breed (cos I don't know much about them!) but I think you are right not to go to a "normal" dog groomer because the wrong clip is much worse than no clipping at all. I should go ahead and ask the people in your breed at the show what to do - in my experience most people will gladly make time for newcomers. Ohh, just a thought - what about the breeder of your pup? Could she help?

Sorry I couldn't be more helpful!


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Spellweaver

The breeder of the pups has never done any showing so they are not able to help. The owner of the sire are very well known breeders and done showing for 14 years and have given me advice and help about all sorts of things but I just feel I don't like to keep bothering them, they have loads of dogs and show regularly so are very busy people, they have been wonderful and very helpful, but I just don't like to keep asking them. I just wish I could find a show groomer near to me or for someone to spend the time to show me how to do it.

Many thanks
Puppy Love x


----------



## hotnspicey1973 (May 14, 2008)

good luck on your search for a show groomer and good luck for the ring


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

Puppy Love said:


> Thanks Spellweaver
> 
> The breeder of the pups has never done any showing so they are not able to help. The owner of the sire are very well known breeders and done showing for 14 years and have given me advice and help about all sorts of things but I just feel I don't like to keep bothering them, they have loads of dogs and show regularly so are very busy people, they have been wonderful and very helpful, but I just don't like to keep asking them. I just wish I could find a show groomer near to me or for someone to spend the time to show me how to do it.
> 
> ...


In my experience I think they would only be happy to help,your puppy is from one of there dogs,so I would imagine they would like to see her do well.
Just ask for some pointers in the right directon.
Good Luck at the show!


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks to all for your good wishes for my/our first show........I am very nervous....lets hope the weather is good to us to.

Puppy Love x


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Puppy Love said:


> Thanks to all for your good wishes for my/our first show........I am very nervous....lets hope the weather is good to us to.
> 
> Puppy Love x


I wish it was one that we were going to would love to have helped you out, someone will give you a hand no doubt dont be afraid to let someone in the breed know that it is your first time and hopefully they will help you out.

Good luck and let us know how it went


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Tashi

I got a call from a lady last night who knew I was stuck regarding the trimming of ears and paws and she said she would show me how to do it. I went along this morning at it was great, such a lovely lady, had Irish for many years. She trimmed Tilly and now she is looking very smart. It has given me a bit of confidence to tackle it myself now and keep it up to date.

Thanks for the good wishes and I will let you know if we get anywhere.

Puppy Love


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

ill keep an eye out for you tomorrow ,ive just realised were both there


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

good luck 
what show is it as were at 2 this weekend
1 sat 1 sun.


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Will be at Devon County Show on saturday......

terriermaid I didn't think you where going this year, I thought you where boycotting..
it would be great to see you if you are there though, how will I recognise you??

Puppy Love


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

carol said:


> good luck
> what show is it as were at 2 this weekend
> 1 sat 1 sun.


where are you going Carol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Puppy Love said:


> Will be at Devon County Show on saturday......
> 
> terriermaid I didn't think you where going this year, I thought you where boycotting..
> it would be great to see you if you are there though, how will I recognise you??
> ...


I do hope that you enjoy yourself just dont let nerves take over will the person who trimmed her for you be there ?


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

southend on sea at braintree on sat then coventry at dunsmore on sun

puppylove good luck but most of all enjoy it


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

lol i entered my pup in the end ,but was going another day but i havnt had time ,thats the trouble with showing its addictive ,and its still nice too meet up with every one ,lol ive packed my wellies ,it looked quiet there today on the news ,lol im a big built with a smooth prt ,whats your dogs name then i can look u up in the catalouge


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

The lady that trimmed her today will not be at the show.

Thanks Carol, I hope all goes well for you too.

Terriermaid my bitch is called Hawkdown Heaven Sent, come and say hello if you see me - I will be the one wobbling at the side with nerves.........hope not,,,,,, got my rescue remedy to hand.

Im sure I won't be the only one there that will be nervous,,,,,,,the lady who trimmed my pup today has been showing for years and she says she still gets a bit jittery at times.

Puppy Love


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

Puppy Love said:


> The lady that trimmed her today will not be at the show.
> 
> I will be the one wobbling at the side with nerves.........hope not,,,,,, got my rescue remedy to hand.
> 
> ...


Everyone does get nervous - but just take a deep breath and enjoy! Just one word of warning  - it's very addictive!  Seriously, have a great time and let us know how you got on.


----------

